# Antique Trackmobiles



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Antique Trackmobiles in railroading for the modeler to savor - Trains


Antique Trackmobiles in railroading for the modeler to savor — just look at what non-locomotives you can model!




www.trains.com


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

That's interesting. I never saw or heard of those before, thanks for posting.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

There was discussion/photos about a modern one here recently. I too never knew such a thing existed "back in the day".


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Very interesting. I like it. If I ever see a model for sale, I’d buy it. Not gonna think about bashing one together. 
Now I Wonder if the spoked rims and skinny tire style seen these days on the larger vehicles of Certain neighborhoods? lol.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I work on railcar movers all the time and never realized the concept is that old. That’s really interesting


----------

